# Benelli Montefeltro 12ga Camo



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Like new fired a handful of times. Max 5 Camo 3” chamber 28” barrel. Only has one choke but I may have some extras from other Benelli guns I’ve owned. 

$750 west of Brunswick 44280


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Bump $750


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Bump $750


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

Pm sent


----------

